# Monday 15th



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Will all the shops be closed?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I actually had a discussion on red days with shop keepers in Benidorm, they told me they stay open and ignore it but I know that I must close in Gran Alacant if I open the police will clsoe me,


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The supermarkets are opening Sunday here


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I actually had a discussion on red days with shop keepers in Benidorm, they told me they stay open and ignore it but I know that I must close in Gran Alacant if I open the police will clsoe me,


hmm..........our local Mercadona is open & that's usually a very good indication of whether or not you are allowed to open, too

¿Dónde estamos?

just look for your local store - some seem to be open & others closed


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> hmm..........our local Mercadona is open & that's usually a very good indication of whether or not you are allowed to open, too
> 
> ¿Dónde estamos?
> 
> just look for your local store - some seem to be open & others closed


Looks like all Cadiz stores are closed and all Malaga ones are open.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

The shops here are closed even Mercadona


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hepa said:


> The supermarkets are opening Sunday here




I could open on a Sunday limited hours.. supermarkets can open on Sundays in tourist areas for the summer months of July August and part of September.. 4 or 5 hours limit


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Mercadonas around here are all closed on Monday, even tho it is Feria week!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Didn't know anything about it. Looked it up and it seems to be a catholic holiday around the world? I just won't bother going shopping on Monday. Whatever I need can wait until Tuesday and as it is going to be v hot a day in the pool seems called for. Just checked and I've got enough beer so no worries...


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Why are the shops shut on Monday - is it just shops or everything?

I foresee two hungry girls who arrived on Friday, plan to party the weekend away at their first Feria in Malaga - and might just about be ready to do their food shopping on Monday.

Mind you, they might still be sleeping off the excesses of the weekend on Monday!!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

brocher said:


> Why are the shops shut on Monday - is it just shops or everything?



I assume it's this



> The feast of the Assumption on August 15 is a public holiday in many countries, including Austria, Belgium, Chile, Ecuador, France, Greece, Lebanon, Italy, Malta, Poland, Portugal, Sengal and Spain .


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's the old Catholic feast of Asunción - Assumption in English - when Mary abandoned her bodily form and was taken (or "assumed") to heaven for the rest of eternity.


----------

